# Anyone had success after 3 BFNs?



## suze3004 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi there, just wondering if there is anyone out there that has had 3 unsuccessful rounds of icsi on the Nhs and then gone on the get their bfp at a private clinic. If so which clinic and also if they had any further tests done?


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Suz,

I had 5 BFN's in a row with my NHS clinic.  2 fresh transfers and 3 frozen transfers.

We moved to ARGC in London and were blessed with a precious daughter last June. They do immune testing and found my immune system needed attention.

ARGC is a huge undertaking, in time, energy and enormously expensive, but worth every penny.

Wishing you the best of luck. This is such a hard journey.

Dee


----------

